

Is Google guilty of waging a war against third-party content? - weareconnect
https://www.connectinternetsolutions.com/google-content-experiments/

======
weareconnect
At its primitive core, Google is an information-retrieval system tasked with
sourcing relevant information from across the web based on our inputted
queries. The search engine then duly presents the most appropriate results to
the masses in a manner in which we are all most familiar by now. However, in
recent months, Google has undertaken a rather different (and potentially
sneaky) approach to presenting information on its pages, leaving many in the
SEO community confused, unsure and brimming with subsequent questions to ask
in regards to Google’s content experiments.

